# Biggest species of scorpion?



## mattsie23 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello all, new here. 

I got my first pet scorpion in 2011, ever since I've been addicted to the fascinating creatures. Since 2011 I've had a variety of species, Urodacus Yaschenkoi, cervcophonius Squama, but my most recent addition is some beautiful Urodacus Elongatus, I have about 5 females (gravid) and 3 males.

Just wondering if these are the biggest species you can get in Australia? I'd kill for a emperor, but due to Australia's strict policies they are completely banned? Can you get any other scorpion species along side the Australian species? I mean the Australian species are beautiful, but not big enough  my biggest female Elongatus is close to 130mm with its tail laid flat, with its tail folded it's about 90mm (haven't actually taken measurements)

I'd be willing to swap/trade one or a pair for a larger species (if available) or another interesting species. 

Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingsReptiles (Sep 3, 2016)

largest aussie species is fliders ranges scorpion


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 4, 2016)

Urodacud elongatus is the longest you can own however we have a larger species (name escapes me) but you can't get them legaly (well getting a legit legal one would be almost impodsible from memory).


----------



## mattsie23 (Sep 6, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Urodacud elongatus is the longest you can own however we have a larger species (name escapes me) but you can't get them legaly (well getting a legit legal one would be almost impodsible from memory).



I'll have to research these, hoping my Elongatus are gravid so I can sell some on


----------



## Milotic (Oct 20, 2016)

Emperor scorpion, the one like the boss in the movie Mummy


----------



## MichLaw (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a Urodacus planimanus and hes rather large 9CM or so and very cool looking. If you want the number to the breeder he still has some male adults available its $50 including shipping. He is also very active contradictory to what some websites say. Even when he has been fed and isnt hungry he still comes out every night. Although he looks much smaller than he actually is on my finger.


r




ALSO NOTICE I DID NOT PLACE HIM LIKE THAT, hes just a model


----------



## MichLaw (Jan 16, 2017)

Also here is a pic of the breeder holding him by a flinders range scorpion


----------



## Dippyboy (May 22, 2017)

Legally? Elongatus are one of the largest species you can own legally. Largest in Aus would be a toss up between Urodacus Excellens and Urodacus Centralis (I believe Centralis is slightly larger) but they are both rare as hens teeth in the pet trade and I believe Excellens are protected.


----------

